

GearNew: MacBook refresh as a service - keithwarren
http://gearnew.com

======
thefinalboss
It would be useful to get a comparison on standard macbook cost and what it
costs through here over a normal product refresh cycle. What happens with
discontinued products? If apple remove their 13 inch air and release a new 12
inch "aero" macbook for 10% less cost, is that included? Are savings passed on
to the consumer?

